# questions about a regulator and reactor.



## jeffk (Apr 14, 2006)

Has anyone used this? And what are your thoughts? [It's a reactor 500 by red sea]

Red Sea CO2 Reactor 500 w/Pump at Big Al's Online

They also have a RedSea Co2 regulator, how is that?

Red Sea CO2 Pressure Regulator w/Needle Valve at Big Al's Online
[ignore the price, i've seen it cheaper]

Is that a decent regulator? I am thinking of going pressurized, and was thinking about that.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

DIY diffuser from Gomer on this site:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/attachment.php?attachmentid=471&d=1099597504

Probably works better than most, if not all, commercial diffusers. For regulator, e-mail Rex Grigg from this board.

Vic


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Gomer's reactor is IMHO way over complicated.

Rex's Guide to building a CO2 reactor is much simpler, cheaper and easier to get parts for.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I guess I don't see where Gomer's reactor is complicated, or hard to get parts for any more than the second listed, but both look like good designs.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Clear PVC is very expensive and most times must be mail ordered. Bio-balls are not something that every one has on hand.

The threaded fittings are also much more expensive than slip fit fittings. And not every hardware store carries them.

I buy a lot of PVC parts and have really gone KISS when it comes to building reactors. Otherwise the cost goes way up and getting parts gets really hard.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Jeff, being a fairly new regulator that's been introduced in the past 6 months, I have heard nothing but good things about the Red Sea Regulator. Here's a poll with alternative common CO2 regulators that people are using.

The Red Sea 500 reactor has also received some positive reviews, but one of the complaints seem to be that it can't handle high bubble injection without some bubbles escaping before dissolving.

As for the reactor debate, which ever one fits your needs will work. Or you can just purchase the Aquamedic Reactor 1000, or a Power vortex reactor. Both items can ocassionally be found in the for sale section if you place a want ad or find someone selling it.

-John N.


----------

